# Alpine 3522 amp



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a small little Alpine I need to get rid of. Does 30x2 or 70x1. Good for tweets or bridged for a center channel maybe? Small footprint and good cosmetic shape. Don't have the power/ground harness but, you should be able to take out the clip-in connector and just wire direct. 

Alpine 3522 Duo B-Circuit Amp nice condition great deal | eBay


----------

